# Need Guidance



## jass_manchanda (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello,

I have just started my career in IT consultancy and services as SAP SD(Sales & Distribution) Consultant and going to complete my 1st year in Feb,2015.Actually i want to know how much minimum experience it requires to work in Australia and what is the criteria for that.
Thank You

Regards
Jaskirat Singh


----------

